# Knitting Baby Blanket in Trinity Stitch



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I want to thank all of you who thought the blanket I posted a while ago was knitted in a Trinity Stitch. I am making my own version of a small lap baby blanket in that stitch. Love it..thanks again for your opinions...
Best wishes and Happy Knitting to all of you..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> I want to thank all of you who thought the blanket I posted a while ago was knitted in a Trinity Stitch. I am making my own version of a small lap baby blanket in that stitch. Love it..thanks again for your opinions...
> Best wishes and Happy Knitting to all of you..
> Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Could you please post how to do this? Thank You.
Eileen


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

eileenk said:


> Could you please post how to do this? Thank You.
> Eileen


Hi Eileen, 
Here's what I did...this is a multiple of 4 sts. I cast on 116 sts leaving 8 sts on either side as a border (knit as a garter st)
I started with a garter st border for approx 1 inch. This is a SMALL lap blanket. If you want it larger, you can use add on more sts and also use a larger needle. (I used a size 7)
For the rest of the blanket, the pattern is:

Row 1 Purl (This is right side) 
Row 2 *K 1, P1, K1..into the next stitch you P3 tog...keep doing these 4 sts all the way across from the * make sure you leave the border on either side
Row 3 Purl (right side)
Row 4 *P 3 tog, K1, P1, K1 into next st..repreat from *
again make sure you leave the border on either side

Continue until length you want and end with same size border in garter st as you did in the beginning.

Best wishes, happy knitting
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a gorgeous blanket!! And thank you for the instructions!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> What a gorgeous blanket!! And thank you for the instructions!


You are sooo welcome Lady Becket...thank you for always saying such nice compliments!
Have a beautiful day!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you Izziebear...Cute avatar..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome job! So pretty.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

grandday said:


> Awesome job! So pretty.


Hi Grandday...thank you for your compliments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> grandday said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome job! So pretty.
> ...


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

That is so pretty; just love it.

Kared


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Try youtube. They surely have a video of this st.

Karen


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern

Karen


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kmcnaught said:


> That is so pretty; just love it.
> 
> Kared


Thank you Kared.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kmcnaught said:


> Try youtube. They surely have a video of this st.
> 
> Karen


Hi again Karen, Please check above...the stitch is posted. Look at rows 1 - 4..
Thanks,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kmcnaught said:


> Thanks so much for the pattern
> 
> Karen


You are most welcome, Karen.
Happy Knitting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you ConanO'K. Love your avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Very pretty!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

edithann that is so beautiful.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Linheln said:


> edithann that is so beautiful.


Shucks...Many thanks Linheln...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Very pretty - looks so cuddly...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

vayankee said:


> Very pretty - looks so cuddly...


Hi VaYankee...thanks for your lovely comments. I also live in Virginia (Northern).
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> vayankee said:
> 
> 
> > Very pretty - looks so cuddly...
> ...


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Your blanket is so pretty. I love it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Your blanket is so pretty. I love it.


Thanks so much for your nice comments, nittineedles. Love your avatar. Did you knit the skirt? It's adorable.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovely dainty blanket and pretty yarn - a great marriage - well done.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work! Very pretty blanket.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

So pretty and delicate - lucky baby!


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Very beautiful thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, this will be my next project after I get the long list of do things done, lol, sounds lovely.
Candy


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Lovely dainty blanket and pretty yarn - a great marriage - well done.


Hi Hilary4, thank you for your lovely compliments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Nice work! Very pretty blanket.


Hi Windbeam...thanks for your kind comments..love the pumpkins!! :-D 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

This is beautiful. 
Thanks for the pattern. 
We just found out were gonna be grandparents and great grandparents.(March & May)So I have to get busyer knitting.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Edie,beautiful as always i love the stitch.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosette said:


> So pretty and delicate - lucky baby!


Hi Rosette, thank you..this will be another blanket that will go into the "Greatgrandmother's Hope Chest" that I started a while ago.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing such a pretty pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Tammy said:
 

> Very beautiful thank you for sharing the pattern


Hi Tammy, thank you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## caseycritter14 (Mar 5, 2011)

this is such a pretty stitch,definetly have to try this


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Candy said:


> Thanks for the pattern, this will be my next project after I get the long list of do things done, lol, sounds lovely.
> Candy


Hi Candy, thank you..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> This is beautiful.
> Thanks for the pattern.
> We just found out were gonna be grandparents and great grandparents.(March & May)So I have to get busyer knitting.


Hi Jannyjo..thank you, too. Congratulations on becoming "grands."
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just gorgeous... This website is awesome in helping each other. What would we ever do if the internet wasn't available?


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Edie,beautiful as always i love the stitch.


Hi again Amudaus, thanks for your lovely compliments. Your work as always lovely, too!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn) 
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Sheralynn said:


> Thanks for sharing such a pretty pattern.


Hi Sheralynn...thank you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

It is a very pretty blanket I like the mixture of colours so soft and delicate


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

caseycritter14 said:


> this is such a pretty stitch,definetly have to try this


Hi caseycritter14..Thanks...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Just gorgeous... This website is awesome in helping each other. What would we ever do if the internet wasn't available?


Thank you pfarley4106...Oh, I agree, this is a wonderful, helpful, site.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gramknits said:


> Beautiful!


Hi Gramknits...thank you...lovely display on your avatar..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks, hgayle..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

bettytee said:


> It is a very pretty blanket I like the mixture of colours so soft and delicate


Thank you Bettytee..for your lovely comments. The outfit on your avatar is beautiful.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

So beautiful and thank you for the pattern. Im going to sit down and try it today.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice and textural...I love the raised bumps...


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Love this and saw how it was done on YouTube..will have to try a small version! Beautiful work.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful. Th and you for sharing


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and surprisingly easy! I am knitting a sampler bedspread for a grandchild in various shades of blue and various stitches . . . I have been looking for another pattern for one of the squares and this is just perfect! Many thanks.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks very pretty


----------



## Violetta (Apr 19, 2011)

Absolutely Fabulous, and not a quick knit. You did fabulously well. It will keep baby very warm!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That is beautiful !


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

yankeecatlady said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks, yankeecatlady.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> So beautiful and thank you for the pattern. Im going to sit down and try it today.


Hi Grandma M..thank you for your compliments.

If you do try it, please remember on Line 2, you k1, p1, k1, into 1 stitch..I'm not sure I was clear on that. Line 4 explains it better.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jonibee said:
 

> Very nice and textural...I love the raised bumps...


Hi Jonibee, thanks for you nice comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

hotske said:


> Love this and saw how it was done on YouTube..will have to try a small version! Beautiful work.


Thanks, Hotske..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Beautiful. Th and you for sharing


You are very welcome and thank you, Nonnie
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Is this stitch not also referred to as Blackberry stitch?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sinead said:


> Beautiful pattern and surprisingly easy! I am knitting a sampler bedspread for a grandchild in various shades of blue and various stitches . . . I have been looking for another pattern for one of the squares and this is just perfect! Many thanks.


Hi Sinead...thank you..just be sure if you do use this pattern, see where I clarified line 2.
Happy Knitting,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

marianikole said:


> Looks very pretty


Thank you...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Violetta said:


> Absolutely Fabulous, and not a quick knit. You did fabulously well. It will keep baby very warm!


Hi Violetta..thank you so much. If I knit it again, I think I will use a larger needle. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Naneast said:


> That is beautiful !


Hi again Naneast...that's so much for your compliment.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

stitch1 said:


> Is this stitch not also referred to as Blackberry stitch?


Hi, I believe some have called it the Blackberry stitch.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It looks wonderful & soft.

Anita


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

aknitter said:


> It looks wonderful & soft.
> 
> Anita


Thanks Anita...love your avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

Gorgeous! I would not tackle that for love nor money. Not to mention, I couldn't if I wanted to because as a new knitter I know this one is way over my head. You do beautfiful work. I'll get there one of these days.....


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

Edie, I just might be able to do this. I wrote your pattern down in my book, and I might just try this. Thanks so much for sharing. Judy


----------



## Donna Zeches (Mar 19, 2011)

What kind of yarn did you use for the blanket. Your blanket is beautiful and I can't wait to make one. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

edithann said:


> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> > So beautiful and thank you for the pattern. Im going to sit down and try it today.
> ...


Edie, are you saying thgat after you k1, you p1, and k1 into 1 stitch? Sorry, just want to make sure I am clear on what you are referring to as "into 1 stitch". Thanks again, Judy


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Edie, another beaut. Lovely and comfy looking, baby will be nice and snug. :thumbup: :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I was looking for something to make for myself. This one is really nice and my next project. thanks for the pattern


----------



## jwilderj (Aug 28, 2012)

I am knitting a sweater that calls that stitch "the blackberry stitch". I will send a picture when I finish it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

It turned out beautifully EdithAnn..


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I love this and the yarn makes it so pretty - thanks for the pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Donna Zeches said:


> What kind of yarn did you use for the blanket. Your blanket is beautiful and I can't wait to make one. Thanks for the pattern.


Hi Donna, thank you. I used Rainbow Baby D.K. by James Brett. I have had it a while and probably bought it on sale.
It is nice to work with. It's acrylic and made in Turkey.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful blankie.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jblake loves to knit said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma M said:
> ...


Hi Judy, k1, p1, and k1 into the Same stitch and then take it off the needle and go on. If you do this correctly you will get 3 sts from this one. This will make up for the stitches you lose when you p 3 tog. If this still isn't clear there's a good clip on YouTube you can watch that may make it easier for you. You will laugh when you get it..don't worry, we all have problems with instructions. Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Edie, another beaut. Lovely and comfy looking, baby will be nice and snug. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Pam


Thanks, Pam..nice hearing from you again.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)
:lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Roe said:


> I was looking for something to make for myself. This one is really nice and my next project. thanks for the pattern


Hello Roe, thank you. I did correct myself in one place..hope you understand what I wrote.
Also, I have to tell you that I lived in Charlotte many years ago and my first son was born there. Nice place!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jwilderj said:


> I am knitting a sweater that calls that stitch "the blackberry stitch". I will send a picture when I finish it.


Great jwilderj...I'm sure it's lovely and it probably is the same stitch. Do post!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> It turned out beautifully EdithAnn..


Hi again Camilla, thanks sooo much. 
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> I love this and the yarn makes it so pretty - thanks for the pattern.


Hello Sylvia...thank you!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Beautiful blankie.


Thanks, Patty..


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!

In crochet I did something similar by doing borders in single crochet "back loop only" then the center of body alternated 1sc then 1dc

therefore it is like this
about 2" sc in back loop
8 sc in back loop then 1sc 1dc, 1sc 1dc 1sc....8 sc in bk lp

Love your Trinity stitch...will try it next. Thanks for sharing pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Latinbeat said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> In crochet I did something similar by doing borders in single crochet "back loop only" then the center of body alternated 1sc then 1dc
> 
> ...


Hi Latinbeat...thanks!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

That is a very pretty blanket!!!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

thank you for the pattern. Your blanket looks very nice


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

You have done a beautiful job. I'm sure it will be a treasure to whom ever it is for.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> That is a very pretty blanket!!!


Thank you for your complimet, Byrdgal..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

free2knit said:


> thank you for the pattern. Your blanket looks very nice


You are very welcome...free2knit.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AJP said:


> You have done a beautiful job. I'm sure it will be a treasure to whom ever it is for.


Thanks AJP...this one will go into my Greatgrandmother's Hope Chest...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> AJP said:
> 
> 
> > You have done a beautiful job. I'm sure it will be a treasure to whom ever it is for.
> ...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice.Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, what a treasure for lucky baby. Beautiful work.


----------



## just Kath (Oct 3, 2011)

Is this stitch also known as BLACKBERRY stitch
looks very much loke it


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.Thank you for the pattern information,


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lalane said:


> Very nice.Thanks for the pattern


You are quite welcome...thank you too!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Teeple said:


> Gorgeous, what a treasure for lucky baby. Beautiful work.


Thanks Teeple for your lovely compliments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

just Kath said:


> Is this stitch also known as BLACKBERRY stitch
> looks very much loke it


Hi Just Kath, some call it that too...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Beautiful blanket.Thank you for the pattern information,


Hi TabathaJoy...thanks so much for you kind words.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> TabathaJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful blanket.Thank you for the pattern information,
> ...


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

jblake loves to knit said:


> Edie, I just might be able to do this. I wrote your pattern down in my book, and I might just try this. Thanks so much for sharing. Judy


Edie, I went back to YouTube and followed a tutorial on the Trinity Stitch, and I understand now. Thanks for the great advise as usual. I am learning to crochet, and I may try that as a crocheted item. There was a video on that as well......Thanks again, Judy


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jblake loves to knit said:


> jblake loves to knit said:
> 
> 
> > Edie, I just might be able to do this. I wrote your pattern down in my book, and I might just try this. Thanks so much for sharing. Judy
> ...


You are welcome, Judy...Crochet is fine too! Good luck!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> jblake loves to knit said:
> 
> 
> > jblake loves to knit said:
> ...


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its beautiful love it & such pretty yarn!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

i knit said:


> its beautiful love it & such pretty yarn!


Hi I Knit, thanks for your nice compliments..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous blanket &#128158;


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous blanket 💞


Hi RosD...thanks...this was done a while ago to go into my GG's Hope Chest.... :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

edithann said:


> Hi RosD...thanks...this was done a while ago to go into my GG's Hope Chest.... :thumbup:


You're welcome, actually this reminded me that I have a pattern for baby Jackets and beanie knitted in this stitch and cables, I love it might have to dig it out and make it again, so I can post it. I'm enjoying looking at your work. 💞


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome, actually this reminded me that I have a pattern for baby Jackets and beanie knitted in this stitch and cables, I love it might have to dig it out and make it again, so I can post it. I'm enjoying looking at your work. 💞


Would love to see it....thanks again for visiting! :lol:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

edithann said:


> Would love to see it....thanks again for visiting! :lol:


I will definitely make it, I'm busy making things for my nephew's new baby girl due soon so will have to include that jacket. Happy knitting💞 Ros


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RosD said:


> I will definitely make it, I'm busy making things for my nephew's new baby girl due soon so will have to include that jacket. Happy knitting💞 Ros


----------



## Anna L (Dec 1, 2012)

Do you know anyone that has this pattern to share

many thanks, I have made a complete layette in this pattern years ago but have lost the pattern.

Anna L. Taffeiren


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Anna L (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting your instructions as your blanket is lovely.

Anna L. Taffeiren


----------

